
Ask HN: What are some books that delve into Hinduism - roshanpisharody
Hi HN. I am looking for books to read about Hinduism. I am myself a hindu by religion, feel I have not understand the philosophy my religion has to offer. So what books should I read that explains all the knowledge Hinduism has to offer?
======
yesenadam
I'm an Australian atheist.. Hi :-) In my 20s I read and loved a lot of
religious teachers. From Hindu gurus I loved Vivekananda and Ramana Maharshi (
_The Gospel of RM_ ) most of all. I read Maharshi again a few years ago and
still 90%+ of it seemed right, because he says what he knows personally, not
what he read or was taught. If you're more theoretically/philosophically
inclined, try Nisargadatta Maharaj ( _I Am That_ ).

As a westerner, I also got a lot from the (white) US gurus Ram Dass (many,
e.g. _Be Here Now_ , _Grist for the Mill_ , audio recordings of his retreats)
and Gangaji (any of her books or videos). They couldn't be more different. I
met an Indian woman here whose favourite guru is Ram Dass, so it seems Indians
like him too.

